# Thouroughly confused about uefi



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a new 8.1 machine and have set it up. So that I could get into safe mode any time I wanted to I enabled legacy bios using this command:
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy.
I also managed to find how to turn off secure boot in bios. (I never could find advanced options under tools & settings. It's just not there)
Now, what I have when I give the bcdedit under cmd prompt is this:
Windows boot loader path \windows\system32\winload.efi
bootmenupolicy legacy.

What I want is bootloader path to be winload.exe. Am I right in thinking this is how it should be if all I want is to be able to boot into safe mode if ever necessary as well as be able to install another operating system from a dvd if ever I want to.

Can someone who understands please tell me how to fix this.
The machine still boots into windows (though quite slowly)This uefi business has me completely buffaloed. In searching the web some of the instructions just don't apply to my machine or, if they do, I'm not smart enough to follow them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not sure what you are wanting but 

If your system is an oem system i.e like a dell or a hp then the BIOS will be limited to what you can do.

Secondly usually on any system to get into safe mode you tap F8 whilst its in POST (the bit where it has white writing before windows boots) so there is no need to do any fancy commands


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes sir, I know all about hitting f8 during post. I also know if one can access Windows there are several ways to force safe mode on the next boot. However, usually when it is necessary to go into safe mode as a trouble shooting step one cannot access the OS normally so those methods don't do much good. I have found in a uefi system the time frame that f8 or shift f8 is recognized is a very small window. That's why I want to change it.
Another reason I want to disable uefi boot is that I want to install dual boot
with another OS. Uefi is preventing me from doing this. I do not want to use a vm unless I just have to.
From what experience I have had thus far with uefi systems they are royal pains in the rear. I want control over my own machine rather than have something hard coded in the bios/uefi dictating what I can and can't do.
I don't want my lack of understanding regarding the whole uefi thing to end up making me brick my system.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

glasskuter said:


> Yes sir, I know all about hitting f8 during post. I have found in a uefi system the time frame that f8 or shift f8 is recognized is a very small window.


200ms according to Microsoft, but that is system dependent.
Holding the shift key then tapping restart in Windows (8) will bring up the boot options.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

glasskuter said:


> (I never could find advanced options under tools & settings. It's just not there)


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's what mine looks like. I'm on 8.1 update 1. Wasn't sure how to post photo in this post so here it is in my onedrive. Please tell me I'm not crazy because I've looked at every pc setting on there.:banghead:
http://1drv.ms/SpX7Js


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't seen that one previously.
Have you typed in Advanced Startup, in the search box?
You can get to PC settings from the Settings charm, or by searching from the Start screen using specific search terms, such as boot, startup, safe mode, firmware, BIOS, or several others.
There is also this command to use in Command Prompt that will bring up Boot options also, Shutdown.exe /r /o


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

What I sent you a pic of was from the settings charm pc settings. When I type in all those search terms a couple of them take me to update and recovery and a couple of them give me nothing. 
Just for grins I looked at my husband's Windows 8.1 Pro and his looks just like mine.
I just took this PC out of the box today.
Do you think all this might have been changed by 8.1 update (update 1)
This hoo-doos me.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep, that's what I meant when I said I haven't seen that screen before.
It must be the update has changed it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

glasskuter said:


> What I sent you a pic of was from the settings charm pc settings. When I type in all those search terms a couple of them take me to update and recovery .....


Have you clicked on Update and Recovery to see if that gives you options?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you're using BitLocker on a tablet or Windows RT device, you'll need to suspend BitLocker before you can get to Windows Startup Settings.


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, recovery gives me the option to refresh or reset pc. I have been poking around in other places and found something interesting. Troubleshoot search take me to an advanced options page. From there there is a "uefi firmware settings". When I click on that it restarts and logs me into uefi/bios.
Hell, I was able to get there from the get-go after I changed bootmenupolicy to legacy and hit esc at boot. From what I can tell I am golden as far as having changed from uefi to legacy bios. I think I will be able to install Windows 7 on a dual boot partition just by changing the first boot device to the cd drive.
What I believe is going to happen is that I will not be able to boot into it
(maybe not into WIndows 8.1 either) since the windows bootloader path still points to efi even though the bios is set legacy. 
If it's going to tank it might as well be now while I don't have much data on the drive so I can just reset and start over.
Lord, I'm too old to learn more new stuff!!!


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

By the way Panther,thank you for your help.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You're welcome for what it was worth ...


----------

